# Cpt 99090



## lisagaston05@gmail.com (Aug 6, 2014)

My company is billing 99090 and it is not being paid.  Does anyone have an alternative code to use for this code?  We bill sleep studies and DME associated with the studies.  The code is being used when a patient comes in to have their pressure changed on the CPAP machine.


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.medical.philips.com/pwc_...rsement/downloads/Encore_Pro_final_100209.pdf


----------

